# 1/8th scale builds from 2010



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Finally got around to taking some pictures of these. 4 1/8th scale cars from last year


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

first is an 82 z28 done in purple.


It seems I've used up my alottment of pic space for the forum, these are from my photobucket page.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

and a 78 corvette. This was built mostly from the parts box the rear bumper and hood are from an 82 vette, the wheels from an 85 vette, and the motor is from an 85 iroc.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

and an 85 corvette i just finished today, well except for a few minor things.

















































The red z28 shown in the first posting has been posted here before, a few pages back

thanks for looking


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

John, where do you find these 1/8 scale kits ?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Ebay, although some of them are real pricey, if you watch the listings you may find a deal on a "repairable" which most of these were. they had cracks in the body, or missing parts or partially built or otherwise not mint


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll have to check that out, Thanks for getting back to me. Do you type in the search block specifically looking for 1/8th kits ? I wish there were more big scale stuff available


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

nice models... I have the 82 Camaro and the 78 Corvette... but I have had them for years (many years) glad to see others enjoying the bigger models.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> I'll have to check that out, Thanks for getting back to me. Do you type in the search block specifically looking for 1/8th kits ? I wish there were more big scale stuff available


 I usually put "1/8" in the search field, then click on toys and hobbies>> model kits >>automotive.Between parts and kits there is usually anywhere between 350 and 380 listings


----------

